# 2pac talking shit on Mobb Deep , Jay-z, Chino XL and Biggie(throwback)



## Tizzle312 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://vladtv.com/video/1970/2pac-disses-biggie-puffy-mobb-deep--throwback/

for all you hip hop fans 
i dont know about you guys but when dis dude was alive i used to love 
just hearing him speak and i especially loved when he was talking shit on 
other rappers , to me he has some kind of a glow when he talks its just you 
sit quietly and listen 
love Tupac best rapper that ever lived
Rest In Peace homie


----------



## Sam420 (Dec 11, 2008)

pac was the man 
but i still like biggie better


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 12, 2008)

track is maaaad old..that was on one of the post humus CDs released by Death Row

...and not to be a dick, but you dont sound like you were around for much of pac's life


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 12, 2008)

i didnt know theres a particular way for me to sound that i was around 
for much pac's life


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2008)

both were some of the best artists who ever lived.....imo.


----------

